# Hi,this is jensim CPC-A in Ohio



## jensim (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello,fellow coders I am a cpc-a in Ohio looking for work.Can you help me?I am nocking on everyones door for a job.I want a chance to prove myself and learn.This is an exciting field one that you never stop learning.I like that.Does anyone have any suggestions on where to start.I have sent alot of resumes out called Dr. offices tried to another internship.I was just wondering if you could help me.


----------



## mindyanna (Feb 12, 2010)

Congrats on your CPC.  It took me over a year to land a job after getting my certification.  It's tough because employers are looking for experienced coders and not too many are willing to train.  Keep trying though.  See if you can shadow or do an externship in a hospital.  Good Luck!


----------



## jensim (Feb 13, 2010)

*Do you know anything about Medassurant?*

Hi this is Jensim,I was wondering if you knew anything about Medassurant?I have heard they are a great company,I was wondering what books are used.Thank-you so much for your reply.I'ts nice to talk to fellow coders.Tying to dig and dig.Something good is out there.Thank-you so much.You can e-mail me at fjsim@sssnet.com


----------

